# Error in PP MERM 12th Edition?



## mechie_aggie (Mar 21, 2009)

Isn't the way Chapter 47, Problem 1, Part 'a' is solved wrong?

Shouldn't it be solved by the regular lever rule method?

Please comment.


----------



## bph (Mar 21, 2009)

Take a close look at the question, they are not asking for the solid and liquid percentages, they are asking for ONLY solid percentages, there is no liquid.

I hope this is what you are asking.

BH


----------



## mechie_aggie (Mar 21, 2009)

bph said:


> Take a close look at the question, they are not asking for the solid and liquid percentages, they are asking for ONLY solid percentages, there is no liquid.I hope this is what you are asking.
> 
> BH



The way, I am interpreting the question -- How much fraction is solid alpha and solid beta at 4 % A and Temperature T1?

The way it has been answered is - What is Solid alpha and Solid beta at Temperature T1? And thus 4 % A does not play role in the answer.


----------



## MikeR (Mar 21, 2009)

mechie_aggie said:


> The way, I am interpreting the question -- How much fraction is solid alpha and solid beta at 4 % A and Temperature T1?
> The way it has been answered is - What is Solid alpha and Solid beta at Temperature T1? And thus 4 % A does not play role in the answer.


4% is a distractor. The question is what are the compositions of solids appha and beta at T1? The T1 tie line provides the answer. The MERM PP is correct.


----------

